# Emergency queen cells - odds of success?



## Texas_Drone (Apr 24, 2014)

First cells I spotted.











Didn't notice the 3rd cell at lower right, it was covered by bees.











Random pic of other side of frame.











3rd cell before capping.


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

In December, chances are poor. Are there still drones present? How is weather in your bee yard?

If no drones are present, I'd drop kick, and combine them with a strong colony.


----------



## RonnieS (Sep 12, 2012)

Temps are 60's and 70's for the next couple of weeks, I've got plenty of drones, and the bees know what to do.
I think they have a good chance. Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

But will she make it back from the mating flights in 3 weeks? Will there still be drones then? I do hope so, but watch carefully. Even then, If she does not get a chance to start laying before a big freeze, she may never lay or become a drone layer. Queen rearing is very risky activity for a small colony in December. 

You ought to consider insulating and feeding the hive if you are going to let them go through with it. The cessation in brood rearing could kill them, as the cluster will shrink until her new brood emerges, becomes of a useful age. If they make it that far, they will certainly need feed - pollen patties and dry sugar or syrup if the temperature stays high.

FWIW, I'd probably lean toward combining them and splitting in the spring.


----------



## rookie2531 (Jul 28, 2014)

I would consider low temps at night. Will there be enough bees to keep brood warm enough if after all the other hoops? If they make it far enough to see larva then I would add frames from another hive to help with brood.

Good luck, it would be nice to hear later if you got them through, if you go that route.


----------



## Texas_Drone (Apr 24, 2014)

RonnieS said:


> Temps are 60's and 70's for the next couple of weeks, I've got plenty of drones, and the bees know what to do.
> I think they have a good chance. Good luck and let us know how it goes.



I've had a quilted blanket over the main hive for a few weeks now, put one over this one too. Both are vented 1/8" or so at the rear, no condensation at all that I can find so hopefully spoiling them works out.

ps - Beaumont here, Stark high school in Orange (1974 grad), can't figure the "Lumberton" thing out or how to change it.

td


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Good Luck!, and please DO keep us posted!


----------



## Texas_Drone (Apr 24, 2014)

kilocharlie said:


> In December, chances are poor. *Are there still drones present?* How is weather in your bee yard?
> 
> If no drones are present, I'd drop kick, and combine them with a strong colony.



Excellent point, I'll check for drone cells next day or so. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Texas Drone - I had 3 fail with emergency cells a few weeks back, but that was right during the first of the freezes. My biggest two hives has a few drones and I saw a feral hive with lots of drones. So you might get lucky. Good Luck and keep us posted. 

ps - another golden triangle bee keeper here, in Port Arthur


----------



## Texas_Drone (Apr 24, 2014)

marshmasterpat said:


> ps - another golden triangle bee keeper here, in Port Arthur



Ah, Mogadishu on the lake! :lpf: 



We'll keep you in our thoughts LOL!


----------



## Texas_Drone (Apr 24, 2014)

*DAY 10 

Wed Dec 3rd *  











Low 60's around noon yesterday, can't see the cloud very well but 40-50 bees looked like they were cleansing.


















Found another queen cell on the opposite side from the first ones. It was being heavily attended just like the others, swept em aside for the pic.


























My attempt at rubber bands. 



:ws:


----------



## Brandy (Dec 3, 2005)

Looks like they're removing pupa in some of your pictures.. They may not be able to maintain enough heat within the cluster surrounding your QC's. Good luck...you may have to add additional resources...


----------



## oldiron56 (Mar 9, 2009)

Is that comb in the last photo upside down ? It don`t matter it is stores for now,,,,,,,,Pete


----------



## popeye (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice pictures. Hope it works out. I had plenty of port time in the 80's and 90's in the 'Golden Triangle'. I sailed for Unocal and Texaco on the oil tankers.


----------



## Texas_Drone (Apr 24, 2014)

oldiron56 said:


> Is that comb in the last photo upside down ? It don`t matter it is stores for now,,,,,,,,Pete


Nope, it broke loose at the top and fell when I shook the bees off. Should I tie it to the top of the frame with string?


thanks, 

td


----------



## Texas_Drone (Apr 24, 2014)

Brandy said:


> Looks like they're removing pupa in some of your pictures.. They may not be able to maintain enough heat within the cluster surrounding your QC's. Good luck...you may have to add additional resources...


Yep, I had some personal bidness (aka life) get in the way last week and forgot to look for drone cells in the other hive. Doubt there would be any and in that case it's looks like the solution will be to combine these bees with the main hive.

:scratch:


----------



## Bobcat57 (Jun 25, 2014)

Hey Texas Drone , just another beek in Lumberton saying hello !! How many hives do you have ??


----------



## Texas_Drone (Apr 24, 2014)

My apologies for the late reply, too many irons in the fire! 

The colony that's been living between the 1st and 2nd story of my house is still there, they had swarmed last April(?) and caught them in a 5-frame trap. Transferred those to a pair of nucs. 

The others I'm piddlin' with lately are in a single nuc but it doesn't look like they have much interest in drawing comb.

1) bees in the house
2) 2-nuc hive (came from the house) 
3) 1-nuc hive (orphans from out of town)

I'm in South Park, visited with Mr Boyett up there towards Lumberton a while back, had a great time and was gonna work with him on some things but life got in the way.

td


----------

